# Mini Dachshund Insurance



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, 

my new puppy comes with the 4 weeks free KC insurance but i haven't heard particularly good reviews about the company used so was looking to swap her to a different policy when this expires. My issue is, having never had a mini dach before i have no idea what kind of level of cover to go for. I know all dogs are different and i may be lucky/unlucky but i was wondering if any of you long time owners knew of specific conditions i may come across which would be particularly expensive. The policies i have looked at range from £2000 - £10000 per year per condition, am i right in thinking a whole life policy is better than a 12 month one? 

On another note the vets i have just registered her with offer a monthly practise plan. It is £13 a month and covers 12 months worming, 12 months fle & tick protection products, annual vaccinations, twice yearly vet clinical check up, nurses clinics if required and 20% all other routine treatments (teeth cleaning etc) would you say this is a good deal?

Sorry to sound stupid, its just Frankie will be my first puppy and i want her to be well looked after.

Thanks x


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about your specific breed, but as far as insurance goes you should take it out before your free insurance expires. Any new policy will have an initial 14 day period where you cannot claim for any illness (accidents will probably be covered). So you need to research and get your new policy in force two weeks before the other one expires or you will have a period of time where you are not covered.

A lifetime policy is the best and as much as you can afford. I personally wouldn't go for less than £7,000 in the pot (topped up annually). PetPlan comes highly recommended and are the company least likely to wallop you with a massive increase on renewal. They also usually pay vets direct.

Take a look at this site Pet Insurance. Compare pet insurance policies from the major pet insurers and save money (written by a PF member) which explains the different types of policies, also read the Buyers Guide.

As far as the vet's monthly plan is concerned, that's up to you. My vets offer one but I haven't taken it up. My dog doesn't have their regular worm and flea prevention (I use natural flea prevention and wormers not chemical ones), she gets an annual check when she goes for her booster, hasn't required teeth cleaning and has only had treatment for one UTI, one investigation/removal of a benign lump, and a spay operation in 4 years. I'd rather put the monthly fee towards a good insurance policy instead.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

£7,000 lifetime policy with PetPlan.

Or even the top policy if you can afford it. The prevalence of spinal problems within the breed would strongly make me consider paying that bit extra. Costs related to anything spinal can be eyewatering.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Frankie457 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my new puppy comes with the 4 weeks free KC insurance but i haven't heard particularly good reviews about the company used so was looking to swap her to a different policy when this expires. My issue is, having never had a mini dach before i have no idea what kind of level of cover to go for. I know all dogs are different and i may be lucky/unlucky but i was wondering if any of you long time owners knew of specific conditions i may come across which would be particularly expensive. The policies i have looked at range from £2000 - £10000 per year per condition, am i right in thinking a whole life policy is better than a 12 month one?
> 
> ...


Personally haven't got a Daxie, but with any dog I would go with the best you can afford yearly cover amount wise. Amongst other things Daxies can have back problems, and if you were unlucky and something happened orthopaedic refferals, diagnostics and operations are not cheap. One orthopaedic specialist venture with mine and no operation just diagnostics was 3000 or there abouts.

There is a list of known health problems in the Minature Dachsund here on the link.

Dachshund (Miniature) (long, smooth, wirehaired) | Dog Breed Health

I would make sure you go for a lifetime/lifelong policy too. That way as long as you stay with them and renew, you will be covered for conditions that may re-occur, ones that are similar, later complication associated with an injury or illness and also if the dog develops an ongoing condition needing meds and/or tests for life you will always be paid out, up to the insured for yearly amount each and every year, and not only this, each year you renew you will also have that insured for yearly amount re-instated in full, no matter what claims you have had the previous year.

If you go for a limited cover, these may look like a good yearly monetary amount, but they are usually limited to 12months from date of diagnosis or incident, meaning that after 12months you cant claim anymore for that illness.
In my experience with several insurance companies they also tend to group illnesses rather then being individual. So that diarrhoea and sickness that needed a vet visit for example then becomes disorders of the digestive tract full stop.

I would say too don't leave it until the existing free one expires. When you take out a new policy then you are not covered for the first 14 days at least usually. Some will cover accidental from day one, but none usually cover illness. Also once anything is on his records apart from routine vaccinations worming etc, prior to your policy being taken out and the first 14 days passing then they will usually be classed as pre existing conditions, which you cant claim for, and don't forget they tend to be grouped into types too.

I would personally take a proper policy out now. That way if god forbid you really needed it you have the free on for the first 14 days, after that the new one would have kicked in and you will be fully and completely covered.

As for the vets plan, worming, flea treatment, neutering and spaying, are not covered on normal insurance. All other treatment should be minus a excess, which you have to pay usually once for any new condition, or once yearly if the pet has an ongoing chronic condition, aside from that all the other costs should be paid for on your insurance anyway. Its just a matter of weighing up are you gaining anything with the plan money wise or at least equal then paying for the things as you go normally that are not covered.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi I am too a first time Mini Dachshund owner, my boy is 6 months now. I have gone with the pet plan lifetime classic. That will pay out for any ongoing problems and ilnesses, with them having a high risk to spinal problems it's well worth it. A inlaw of mine has 3, 2 have had back issues. One is doing fine with steroid treatment, the other has just had an op costing about 3 grand! Pet plan will pay direct to our vets too so I know that I would just have to worry about the £90 excess, should I need too. When I spoke to my vet for advice he said the best thing I can do for him is keep him from getting overweight as that is the main cause of back problems with the breed. So the 2 I know of with problems are/were overweight. Hope that helps


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Because Daxies are prone to spinal problems I would get a lifetime policy, and I would get it as soon as you get the pup, not wait until the free insurance runs out. If their back goes it can cost thousands, and some dogs will have the same problem a second time, so you need to be sure you don't get a policy that then exludes that condition after 12 months, or runs out of money.


----------



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

Agree. Lifetime cover essential. I have KC cover with my Dachs and they have been brilliant. I know others swear by Petplan, Direct Line and Tesco ....


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I too would go with lifetime and petplan.

My last dog ran up a £3000 bill in 24 hours for tests when he took ill. My reasoning on Petplan is that they are specialist pet insurers and not likely to leave the pet insurance market, so no pulling out leaving you high and dry with pre-existing conditions uncovered.

Also I don't think that free kennel club insurance is worth the paper its written on, why? Well should your puppy break its leg and that does happen, the broken leg would be covered but then when taking out full insurance you will end up with an exclusion on your policy for anything with that leg and possibly for any limb problems in the future.

As everyone has said you have 14 days of not really being covered on a new policy so get it now.

I have one of the policies from the vets mine is £9.76 a month for vaccinations, worming and flea treatments my dog weights 9.7kg and thats what it is calculated on. It also includes dental checks and 10% off all treatments personally I find I don't use the flea treatments regularly but I do get the worming I keep wavering about cancelling it because I don't really feel its value for money.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I have KC insurance and although I've not had to claim anything (so far) they have been great, I just carried mine on from the 4 weeks free insurance from Inca's breeder.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> I have KC insurance and although I've not had to claim anything (so far) they have been great, I just carried mine on from the 4 weeks free insurance from Inca's breeder.


I do hope you never have to claim. I too had KC insurance. When I had to claim the experience was so bad that I set up a website to point people at insurance companies that were ethical about the way they treated customers. Agria (who run the KC insurance) have been investigated by the Sunday Times (twice!) and featured on Watchdog.


----------

